# BAls have 40 breeders on sale



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

$30 off regular price. BA on Kennedy and Steeles. do not know about others

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

sig said:


> $30 off regular price. BA on Kennedy and Steeles. do not know about others


do you recall what the "regular price" is? thanks


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think regular is 109

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

sig said:


> I think regular is 109


so $2 per gallon for brand new tank with an aquascapers dream dimensions not bad. I might just pass by during work to see if they have any left. I dont think it will fit in my mazda 3 though  Plus getting the new tank in the house doors without the wife seeing is another challenge


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hey*

Saw them yesterday at petsmart for 99 as well


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm there on steels they say it's regular price 
It's a coupon that says save up to $30 on products

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

just called - 79.99 and no coupons needed

Big Al's Scarborough
1295 Kennedy Rd.
Scarborough, Ontario
M1P 2L4
(416) 757-3281

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Thought in your first post it was the Kennedy store and steels store lol

Thanks Greg for the reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BAl on Kennedy in Brampton do not have these deals. I called there by mistake also

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

